# CarpTalk Februar 2010 "Rigs"



## j4ni (13. Januar 2010)

So nachdem wir uns nun einen schönen Platz ausgesucht haben und uns auf dem Weg dahin schon einige schöne männliche Narben an der Bärenfalle geholt haben, da seit Menschengedenken sich keiner mehr in diese wilde Ecke gewagt hat, und wir nach ein, zwei kleineren Monstercrab/Lebermehlunfällen auch unseren Geheimköder hergestellt haben – Geheim ist gut, zum Füttern kriege ich das Auto meiner Frau wohl so schnell nicht mehr mit und mein Küchennutzungsrecht ist doch auch sehr eingeschränkt worden – fehlt eigentlich nur noch der erste Karpfen! Also Köder angebunden und los geht’s! Obwohl Halt! Nach all dem Aufwand die Zaubermurmel jetzt ganz ordinär an eine 08/15 Haarmontage hängen? Nee, das hätte ja keinen Stil! Da muss schon ein 360 Rig her und dann am besten am Chopper Droper! Oder?

Während bei den Jungs auf der Insel das Thema Rigs eigentlich das Thema schlechthin ist, Boilies oder Boilie-Rezepte interessieren da eigentlich die wenigsten und dann auch nicht annähernd so intensiv wie hier zu Lande, so wird das Thema bei uns doch eher Stiefmütterlich behandelt. Ist zumindest mein Eindruck. In meinem absoluten Lieblingsbuch Modernes Karpfenangeln von Wulf Plickat wird doch tatsächlich nur ein einziges Rig vorgestellt. Eins! Unverschämt, wer soll denn so fangen, bei Bastian Reetz und Thomas Talaga und ihrem unheimlich guten Buch Watercraft werden immerhin drei Rigs vorgestellt. Auch nicht sehr viel wenn man bedenkt, dass in UK quasi stündlich neue Rigs entwickelt werden...und mit entwickelt meine ich nicht, dass die Jungs schauen was alles in der Dackelbox ist und dass dann auf möglichst komplizierte Art und Weise verbinden. Nein, es gibt jede Menge Artikel in der englischen Fachpresse, die sich doch tatsächlich damit auseinandersetzen warum das neue Rig denn so funktionieren soll wie es das angeblich tut! Und da antworten dann wiederum andere Menschen drauf indem sie ein Rig weiterentwickeln, abändern oder kritisieren...
Und als absolutes Totschlagargument wird dann auch noch samt Kamera dem Rig hinterher getaucht um ein für alle Mal zu beweisen, dass...Ja was eigentlich? Das von sechs Karpfen, die unseren Köder aufnehmen, nur einer gehakt wird? Dass verschiedene Karpfen den selben Köder mit dem selben Rig hinten dran total verschieden aufnehmen? Dass unterschiedliche Fütterstrategien zu unterschiedlichen Fresssituation führen und somit andere Rigs "benötigen"? Oder dass eben doch nicht alles wissenschaftlich und neutral zu erklären ist und das auch zum Modernen (ha!) Karpfenangeln noch jede Menge Aberglaube, Zufall und eben auch Glück gehören? Ich weiß es nicht, sicherheitshalber habe ich aber immer einen Glücksbringer dabei, sicher ist sicher :g

Zum Thema Rigs gehört natürlich nicht nur das schnöde Vorfach und der Haken, vielmehr spielen auch das Lead Set Up bzw. einfacher, aber deutlich uncooler das Blei und dessen Befestigung eine Rolle. Carp-Riser risen und Kugelbleie kugeln, logisch eigentlich, aber warum und hilft mir das weiter? Und damit dann noch nicht genug wollen wir das Blei im Drill auf der Schnur auf und ab saust oder soll das Blei direkt beim Biss abfallen? Hier käme dann eben der Chopper Dropper ins Spiel. Und dann kommen noch etwaiges Leadcore oder aber Schlagschnüre. Komischerweise hat sich hier in der doch so anglophilen Karpfenanglergemeinde das Wort Schlagschnur eingebürgert wobei das englische Wort snagleader doch eigentlich viel treffender und cooler ist, zumal die wenigsten Karpfenangler Schlagschnüre in ihrem eigentlichen Sinn einsetzen sondern eben eher als snagleader also als Schutz vor etwaigen bösen scharfen Kanten...seltsames Völkchen diese Karpfenangler!

Naja Augen zu und durch, das Thema des Februar CarpTalks lautet doch tatsächlich Rigs. Mal sehen ob hier wirklich bei vier Anlgern auch vier verschiedene Rigs zu Tage kommen....


----------



## marcus7 (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: CarpTalk Februar 2010 "Rigs"*

Montagen sind nun also das Thema dieses Februar Carp-Talks.

  Als Einsteiger sieht man sich einer Vielfalt von verschiedenen Montagemöglichkeiten bzw. Kombinationen gegenübergestellt. Es beginnt im Prinzip schon bei der Wahl mit oder ohne Schlagschnur? Silikon Tube(Schlauch) oder Leadcore(Dickes Geflecht mit Bleikern) vor dem Vorfach.
  Es geht weiter über die Bleiform und –gewicht, sowie die Befestigungsart des Bleies (Inliner, Safety-clip, Helicopter, Chod-rig etc.).
  Nun muss noch eine Verbindung zwischen der Haupt- bzw- Schlagschnur und des eigentlichen Vorfaches her, auch hier existieren (wie immer) mehrere Möglichkeiten.
  Erst jetzt geht es an das Eingemachte: Das eigentliche Vorfach.

  Sicher derjenige Teil der Montage, von dem die meisten und zum Teil wohl auch die verrücktesten Variationen existieren. Alleine über das Detail Vorfachlänge können einige Karpfenfischer halbe Bücher füllen…

  Womit fange ich nun an?

  Gott sei Dank ist diese Entscheidung nicht das wichtigste Puzzleteil auf dem Weg zum Erfolg.

  Mit der einfachsten Variante, einem einfachen Festblei mit klassischen No-Knot Vorfach aus weichem Geflecht und einem beliebigen Karpfenhaken, wie man sie in diversen Angelgeschäften fertig gebunden zu kaufen bekommt, haben sicherlich schon viele gefischt und auch gefangen. 
  Es stellt eine Art „allroundtaugliche“ Montage dar, doch versucht man die Montage an die Bedingungen der von einem befischten Gewässer und den darin lebenden Fischen näher anzupassen, wird man auf jeden Fall deutlich mehr Fische haken als mit einer „kauffertigen 08/15 Montage“.

  Ohne noch weitere Ausschweifungen zu machen, versuche ich einfach einige Montagen die sich bei mir über die Jahre hinweg bewährt haben darzustellen und zu erläutern.

  Eine Schlagschnur von 20-40m verwende ich generell, allerdings ist sie mit 0,50mm (Mono) weitaus dünner als die, die von anderen üblicherweise verwendet werden. Der Grund hierfür ist eigentlich das ich trotz Muscheln und anderen Hindernissen bis heute noch keinen Fisch durch eine durchgescheuerte Schlagschnur verloren habe. Der Vorteil ist ganz klar, dass aufgrund des relativ geringen Durchmessers werfen und auch ablegen der Montagen wesentlich weiter bzw. angenehmer funktioniert. Einen Nachteil hat das ganze natürlich auch: Unbedingt sollte man die Schlagschnur des Öfteren auf Beschädigungen kontrollieren und auch auswechseln, da sie natürlich anfälliger ist als eine 0,70 oder 0,80er.

  Als Blei verwende ich schon seit einigen Jahren nur noch recht kompakte Inline-Bleie mit ca. 140gr. und gängigen Connectoren zum einhaken des Vorfachs und sichern durch Silikonschlauch.
  In meinen Augen ist ihr größter Vorteil, dass ihr volles Gewicht vollkommen zentriert auf den Haken wirkt, wenn ihn ein Fisch aufgenommen hat und das Vorfach strafft, egal in welche Richtung der Fisch sich bewegt, er hat sofort das gesamte Gewicht des Bleies gegen sich. Bei länglichen Bleien, Safety-clips oder gar Chod-rigs ist dieses (sehr wichtige!) Verhalten nicht gegeben.

  Ein möglichst perfektes anpinnen der Schnur auf den Gewässerboden maximiert die Erfolgsaussichten. Oberhalb des Tubes befestigtes Blei und davor geschaltete Olivenbleie mit ca. 15gr. (auch als Flying Backlead bekannt) erfüllen diesen Zweck recht gut, beim Wurf gleiten sie von der Montage weg um (je nach Wurf)  5m-20m entfernt vom Tube aufzutreffen und die Schnur an den Grund zu heften.
  Um diesen Effekt nicht zu zerstören sollte die Schnur nie straff gespannt werden, lediglich leicht durch den Swinger. Auch die Rutenstellung sollte nicht steil gen Himmel ragen, wie es von vielen wegen der „coolen“ Optik gerne praktiziert wird ( meistens völlig Sinnfrei ), sondern möglichst tief ins Wasser gesenkt.

  Vorfach:

  Nr.1 
  Länge:  ca. 15cm

  Ein mittlerweile sehr gängiges Vorfach, bestehend aus gecoatetem Material (mit Hülle=steif; Hülle entfernt=weich).

  Die letzten cm vor dem Haken sollten entfernt werden um den Dreheffekt des Hakens zu vebessern. Der Rest des Vorfaches bleibt recht steif, was bei Würfen, (Kanal-)Strömung, Krebsen, Weißfischen etc. sehr entscheidend ist.
  Dieses Vorfach wird mit sinkenden Bodenködern gefischt und ist über Bleischrote zusätzlich beschwert um einen „Triumphbogen“ des Vorfaches unter Wasser zu verhindern.

  Es ist wichtig zur Fixierung des Haars am Hakenschenkel ein sehr weiches und nachgiebiges Silikon zu verwenden: Hat sich ein Fisch gehakt, so wird sofort versuchen über seine kräftigen Lippen sich den Haken aus dem Maul zu hebeln. Er schiebt seine Oberlippe über seine Unterlippe und presst die Oberlippe hinunter. Hierbei bekommt die Oberlippe Kontakt zum Boilie auf dem Haar und schiebt ihn mit hinunter, gibt in diesem Moment das Silikon auf dem Hakenschenkel nicht nach (verschiebt sich am Hakenschenkel weiter Richtung Hakenöhr oder zerreist) so hat der Fisch ziemlich gute Chancen den Haken über den daran befestigten Boilie auszuhebeln.


  Nr.2
  Länge: ca. 15cm



  Ähnlich zum ersten Vorfach, jedoch mit einer teilweise recht Hilfreichen Erweiterung.
  Wie im Bild zu erkennen ist, wird anstatt des Silikons ein sog. Rig-ring verwendet um das Haar gleitend am Hakenschenkel zu fixieren.
  Die hieraus resultierende optimale Beweglichkeit des Köders und des Hakens wird mit Sicherheit den einen oder anderen Bonus-Fisch zusätzlich haken.
  Auch ist diese Variante gegenüber dem Silikon robuster, da der Ring lediglich zum bzw. über das Hakenöhr geschoben wird, wogegen das Silikon oft zerreist unter den ziemlich starken Lippen des Fisches.



  Nr.3
  Länge: ca. 20cm, davon 5cm aufgepoppt


  Mein Lieblingsvorfach für die Fischerei im Frühjahr, wenn auffällige Pop-Ups bei den Fischen punkten.
  Das Besondere hierbei ist der Hakentyp in Verbindung mit der Beweglichkeit des Poppis.
  Diese Hakenform hat auf der einen Seite enorme Vorteile, aber auf der anderen auch große Nachteile…
  Formbedingt hat der Haken ein enorm aggressives Hakverhalten, was ein großer Vorteil ist, wenn man bedenkt das er mit einem Köder gefischt wird  den kein Fisch kennt. Grelle Pop-Ups haben eine starke Anziehungskraft auf Fische, besonders im Frühjahr. Jedoch beruht diese Anziehungskraft mehr auf Neugierde des Fisches, als auf das Verlangen zu fressen.
  Viele Fische saugen den Pop-Up zwar an, doch die wenigsten nehmen ihn entschlossen und schwimmen weiter, wie etwa einen ihn durch das füttern „bekannten“ Boilie.
  Hier spielt das aggressive Hakverhalten seinen Trumpf aus: Sobald ihn ein Fisch aus Neugierde angesaugt hat, stehen die Chancen (auch begünstigt durch den frei gleitenden Ring) ziemlich gut das er sich auch hakt.

  Nun hat man leider mit dem Nachteil dieses Hakentyps im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes zu „kämpfen“…
  Da die Hakenspitze mit dem Hakenöhr bei dieser Form auf genau einer Linie liegt, geht der gesamte Druck, der auf dem Haken liegt direkt auf die Hakenspitze (und nicht wie bei üblichen Formen auf den Hakenbogen).
  Durch den sehr kleinen Hakenbogen greift dieser Haken ziemlich wenig Fleisch und daher sollte man sich im Drill mit übermäßigem Druck über die Rute tunlichst zurückhalten. Und das nicht nur im eigenen Sinne, sondern auch im Sinne des Fisches, da man ansonsten mit Fischverlust und/oder beschädigten Lippen zu rechnen hat.

  Doch wenn man den Drill gefühlvoll führt, so geht man diesem Nachteil aus dem Weg.


  Das waren die drei von mir am häufigsten verwendeten Vorfächer/Montagen, ich hoffe niemanden mit dem Bericht zu sehr gelangweilt zu haben, es wird Zeit das es endlich wieder wärmer wird und man die Theorie mal wieder am Wasser in hübsche Fische verwandeln kann .

  In diesen Sinne Mit freundlichen Grüßen Marcus.

Bild 1+2: Vorfach Nr.1
Bild Nr.2: Vorfach Nr.2
Bild 4+5: Vorfach Nr.3


----------



## Carras (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: CarpTalk Februar 2010 "Rigs"*

Hallo alle Miteinander,

Neuer Monat, neues Thema, zum Carptalk auf dem AB.

Dieses mal beschäftigen wir uns mit dem Thema: Rigs & Co.
Ähnlich wie bei den Boilies, im Januar Thema, gibt es hier sicherlich mehr zu schreiben, als mal denkt.
Und auch hier gehen die Meinungen durchaus auseinander. Jeder Angler hat so seine Philosophie und Erfahrungen, in welche Rigs er sein Vertrauen legt.
Ob jedes Rig auf dem Markt, seine Berechtigung hat oder nicht, das sei mal dahin gestellt.
Auch hier macht uns die Werbeindustrie, das Leben nicht einfacher, vorausgesetzt man lässt sich davon stark beeinflussen. Und das kann, gerade bei Einsteigern, schneller passieren, da einfach noch keine eigenen Erfahrungswerte vorliegen.

Grundsätzlich möchte ich erst mal klären, was denn alles als Rig bezeichnet wird. Die Begriffe zu differenzieren, ist oftmals nicht wirklich einfach. 
Zudem möchte ich auf die notwendigen Komponenten und auf deren Eigenschaften eingehen. Als erstes zu den Hakenvorfächern und dann zu den Bleimontagen.
Dazu gehe ich hier nur auf meine bevorzugten Rigs ein.
Ich werde auch etwas dazu schreiben, wo, wie, wann und weshalb ich diese verwende.
Zum Abschluss dann noch ein paar Worte zum Nachdenken.

Das Wort Rig bedeutet soviel wie Montage oder "Vorrichtung". Montage passt im anglerischen natürlich besser. 
Nun gibt es aber zwei versch. Rig Sorten. Zum einen das Rig, an dem der Haken dran ist, sprich das eigentliche Vorfach. Und es gibt das Rig, an dem das Blei Montiert ist´, was bei uns meistens als Montage bezeichnet wird. Durch die englischen Begriffe im Karpfenangeln kann ein Einsteiger das aber nicht immer aufs erste Unterscheiden.
z.B.: Ein Heli-Rig, ist eine bestimmte Montage für das Blei. Wobei ein Stiff Rig, ein Vorfach ist, welches nichts mit der Bleimontage zu tun hat. 
Man sieht schon, beides hat die Bezeichnung "Rig". Für Einsteiger ist der Unterschied durch die Bezeichnung aber nicht gleich zu erkennen.

Im allgemeinen bestehen Rigs aus nichts anderem, als Haken und Schnur. Daher möchte ich vorab auf diese beiden Teile etwas näher eingehen. Entscheiden Sie doch sehr stark über die Effektivität eines Rigs. Einigen ist die Verwendung dieser vielen Sachen nicht ganz schlüssig. Sicher,…viel Wege führen nach Rom. Wenn man sich aber vorab, ein wenig mit der Materie befasst,…umso leichter versteht man später die Zusammenhänge zur Funktionsweiße der verschiedenen Rigs.
Auf jedes einzelne mit dessen Einsatzgebiet und Wirkungsweiße einzugehen, würde hier aber eindeutig den Rahmen sprengen. Den jedes Rig kann man nochmals, in sich selbst, unterschiedlich binden, so daß hier wiederum verschiedene Varianten entstehen.

Die letzten paar cm vor dem Köder (und Haken). Für viele Angler, mitunter das wichtigste Puzzleteil über Erfolg und Misserfolg. Auch bildet es eine entscheidende Verbindung zum Haken (Köder). Dieses Tandem muss später dem Fang stand halten, zugleich aber möglichst ohne Scheuchwirkung bleiben. Daher hat es auch diesen hohen Stellenwert bei viele Anglern.
Allgemein gehalten, unterscheidet man zwischen drei Vorfach (Material) Typen.

· _Geflochtenes_
Dieses ist sehr flexibel. Durch das weiche Geflecht, hat der Köder mehr Spiel. Der Fisch kann den Köder aufnehmen, damit "spielen", ohne daß er einen größeren Widerstand spürt. Zudem legt sich solch ein Geflecht (wenn es aus sinkendem Material gemacht ist) schön auf der Bodenstruktur ab und ist damit sehr unauffällig. Dieser Vorteil ist aber auch gleichzeitig ein Nachteil. Durch die Flexibilität, neigt ein Vorfach aus geflochtenem Material auch wesentlich schneller zu Verwicklungen. Sei es durch den Wurf selbst oder durch Weißfische, Krebse u.ä. 
Diese Vorfächer werden aus unterschiedlichen Materialen hergestellt. Sehr beliebt sind dabei Dyneema, Kevlar oder Spectrageflechte.

· _Monofiles_
Monofiles Vorfachmaterial ist, wie der Name schon sagt, aus monofilem Material. Diese Vorfächer haben den großen Vorteil, daß sie eigentlich kompl. Verhedderungsfrei sind. Zudem soll es den Effekt haben, daß der Fisch, den Haken (Köder) mit Vorfach, nicht mehr so schnell ausspucken kann, wenn er ihn mal aufgenommen hat. 
Als Materialien werden hier häufig Flourcarbon Schnüre verwendet. Dadurch daß Flourcarbon für den Fisch nahezu unsichtbar ist,…ergibt es eine sehr gute Tarnung. Auch in Punkto Abriebsfestigkeit (Steine, Muschelbänke etc.), ist Flourcarbon meist resistenter als eine geflochtene Schnur.
Im Vergleich zum geflochtenen Material,…ist es hier dann aber auch umgekehrt. Die Präsentation des Köders ist nicht mehr so beweglich. Scheue Fische könnten also, alleine durch den geringen Widerstand (Steifigkeit des Materials), den Köder fallen lassen ohne gehakt zu werden. 

· _Ummanteltes:_
Und hier kommen dann die ummantelten Vorfachmaterialien ins Spiel. Sie vereinen die Vorzüge des geflochtenen, mit den Vorteilen des Monofilen Vorfachs. Viele Angler benutzen heute zu 80 % oder mehr nur noch diese Materialien.
Beim Ummantelten Vorfächern handelt es sich meist um einen weichen Kern aus Geflecht (Dyneema o.ä.), der mit einer Ummantelung aus Kunststoff umgeben ist. Diese Ummantelung kann mit Hilfe der Fingernägel abgezogen werden. Dadurch bekommt man ein Vorfach, welches vom Blei, bis kurz vor dem Haken, relativ steif bleibt und sich nicht verwickelt. Ab der Stelle, an welcher die Ummantelung entfernt wurde, hat man aber die guten Eigenschaften des Geflechtes. Der Köder hat nun also wieder ein, nahezu freies Spiel für den Fisch.

Dann kommen wir zum wesentlichen Teil des Vorfachs, dem Haken. Zu bemerken: HAKEN, nicht Hacken oder Harken, wie es hier im AB oftmals geschrieben wird.
Die Varianz der Hakenmodelle im Karpfenbereich ist unglaublich groß. 
Haken mit gerader Spitze, Haken mit nach innen gebogener Spitze. Haken mit geradem Öhr, Haken mit nach innen oder nach außen gebogenem Öhr. Haken mit geradem Schenkel oder Haken mit nach innen gebogenem (gekrümmtem) Schenkel. Haken mit kurzem oder mit langem Schenkel. Haken mit weitem Bogen oder Haken mit engerem Bogen. Haken mit geschränktem Schenkel und ungeschränkt. Dickdrahtig oder Dünndrahtig. Haken aus Flachstahl oder Rundstahl. Man sieht,…. die Variationsvielfalt ist enorm.
Alle diese Spezifikationen, haben auch direkte Einflüsse auf die Wirkungsweiße der Haken und des gesamten Vorfachs.
Jede Eigenschaft nun genau zu beschreiben, würde hier aber zu viel Stoff darstellen. Ich werde lediglich, später bei den Rigs selbst, erklären warum ich, welchen Haken verwende.

Je nach Köderart, Gewässerart und Angelweiße gibt es verschiedene Rigs. Ein echtes Allroundrig gibt es eigentlich nicht. Jedes Rig hat seine Vorzüge und auch Nachteile in bestimmten Situationen / Gegebenheiten.
Über die ideale Länge des Vorfachs gibt es unterschiedliche Ansichten. Meine Vorfächer sind meist zw. 12 und 18 cm lang, wobei ich diese nie genau nach messe, sondern einfach nach dem Bauchgefühl "ablänge". Einige Angler sagen,…längere Vorfächer fischt man dann, wenn man z.B. einen großflächigen Futterplatz hat. Dort müssen sich die Fische, von Boilie zu Boilie mehr bewegen. Und dort ist es dienlich, wenn der Fisch etwas mehr Spiel am Vorfach hat. Füttert man einen sehr konzentrierten Spot, auf kleiner Fläche,...so muss sich der Fisch nicht viel bewegen um das ganze Futter zu fressen. In solchen Situationen sind kürzere Vorfächer besser, weil sie dann schneller "greifen" als lange Vorfächer. Das ganze kann man auch auf die Jahreszeiten ummünzen. Im Frühjahr z.B. Wenn Die Fische (bedingt durch deren reduzierten Stoffwechsel) noch nicht allzu aktiv sind und sich weniger bewegen,…wären kürzere Vorfächer auch von Vorteil. Im Sommer oder Herbst, wenn die Fische quasi "voll im Saft stehen", aktiv sind und wesentlich mehr umher schwimmen, sind längere Vorfächer besser. Dieses nun als grundsätzlich Richtig oder grundsätzlich Falsch zu betiteln, wäre der falsche Ansatz. Sicher ist an dieser Theorie ein funke Wahrheit dabei. Jedoch behaupte ich,…daß es ebenso auf das jeweilige Fressverhalten des einzelnen Fisches an kommt. Kleinere Karpfen sind mit Sicherheit ungestümer bei der Futteraufnahme. Sie Fressen, wenn es ihnen schmeckt, eher unvorsichtig und "wild" drauf los. Das kennt sicher jeder, der schon mal Satzkarpfen im Parkteich mit Brot gefüttert hat. 
Der größere, ältere und zugleich erfahrene Karpfen hingegen, wird bei der Futteraufnahme durchaus vorsichtiger sein. Nicht umsonst hat er solch ein Alter erreicht,…ohne heraus geangelt zu werden. So lässt sich daraus schließen, daß so ein alter Karpfen mehr selektiert und vorsichtiger Frisst. Dabei bewegt er sich folglich auch weniger bzw. Langsamer. Und hier spielt dann ein kürzeres Vorfach seinen Vorteil aus. Wenn der Fisch bemerkt, daß etwas "faul" ist,…ist er im Idealfall schon gehakt. Bei einem langen Vorfach, mit viel Spiel, hat er aber die Möglichkeit es auszuspucken, ohne daß wir etwas davon mitbekommen. Letzten Endes muss man auch hier, immer wieder probieren und ggf. mal etwas neues Versuchen.

Nun zu meinen bevorzugt, verwendeten Rigs.

An erster Stelle gehe ich auf das klassische No Knot Rig ein. 
Das No Knot an sich, ist erst mal gar kein Rig. No Knot bezeichnet nur die Verbindungsart (Knoten) von Vorfachmaterial mit Haken. Dieser "Knoten" kommt dabei ohne einen echten "Knoten" aus. Daher der Name: "No Knot". Es ist jedoch die gängigste, einfachste und zugleich, eine sehr zuverlässige Art, ein Vorfachmaterial samt Haar, an den Haken zu binden. Daher findet es bei den meisten Karpfenanglern Verwendung. Dabei kann eigentlich jedes Vorfachmaterial verwendet werden, ob Geflochten, Ummantelt oder Monofil. Hier jedoch, geht es mir um die ausschließliche Verwendung mit reinem, geflochtenem Material. Von der Stärke her verwende ich meist 20 -25 lbs Material.
Die Herstellung ist sehr einfach. Man schneidet ca. 20 – 30 cm des Vorfachmaterials von der Spule. Daraus knotet man an einem Ende, eine kleine, ca. 1 cm große Schlaufe. Nun führt man das andere Ende, von hinten durch das Hakenöhr und zieht das Vorfach so weit durch, biss man die gewünschte Länge das Haars (mit Schlaufe), vor dem Haken hat. In den meisten Fällen reicht eine Haarlänge von 4-6 cm. Wichtig ist dabei, daß der Abstand vom Köder zum Hakenbogen zw. 0,5 und 2,5 cm liegt. Ist der Köder etwas kleiner, reichen 0,5 – 1,5 cm aus. Angelt man mit größeren Ködern (oder Doppelködern), nimmt man ein längeres Haar mit einem Abstand von 1,5 bis 2,5 cm zum Hakenbogen. Nun wickelt man das lange, offene Ende, vom Hakenöhr beginnend, um den Hakenschenkel Richtung Hakenbiegung. Dies sollten ca. 8 – 12 Windungen sein. Dann das Ende, wieder von hinten, durch das Hakenöhr fädeln und festziehen. Fertig ist die "No-Knot" Verbindung. Simpel und gut.
Es ist das klassiche, "Ur Rig" überhaupt und hat schon tausende Karpfen fangen können. 
Als Haken kann man hier nahezu alles verwenden, was auf dem Markt erhältlich ist. Ich bevorzuge hier Owner Flyliner, Hayabusa H.BIL 288, ESP Raptor D7, ESP Longshanx oder Korda Wide Gape in Größen von 4-6.
Es kann mit jedem Köder verwendet werden. Vorteil dieser Rigs, ist die Flexibiltät des Materials, es passt sich sehr gut den Bodenbeschaffenheiten an und bleibt über die volle Länge beweglich. Für scheue Karpfen bestens geeignet, da sie hier nicht all zu schnell, Verdacht schöpfen können.
Aber genau dieses flexible Verhalten, ist auch ein Nachteil, da diese Rigs sehr stark für Verhedderung beim Wurf bekannt sind. Was bringt einem der beste Spot, der beste Köder sowie aktive Fische, wenn das Rig untauglich auf dem Boden liegt? Wenig bis nichts. Da ich beim Angeln mehr werfen muss, als mit dem Boot ablegen kann, ist diese Rig beim mir am wenigsten im Einsatz. Für mich gibt es bessere Rigs. Auch sind die meisten geflochtene Vorfachmaterialien bei scharfen Hindernissen, wie Muscheln und Steinpackungen, sehr anfällig aus Schnurbruch.


An zweiter Stelle sei das Kombi Rig erwähnt.
Dieses Rig wird aus dem ummantelten Vorfachmaterial hergestellt. Ich nehme bei dem Material die Ummantelung ca. 3 – 6 cm vor dem Haken ab, so daß sich der Haken samt Haar, später nahezu frei bewegen kann. Der Köder hat somit ein freies Spiel, der steifere, hintere Teil des Rigs sorgt dann aber dafür, daß der Karpfen den Köder nicht mehr so schnell ausspucken kann, wenn er ihn erst mal eingesaugt hat. Zudem sorgt die steife Ummantelung dafür, daß das Rig, beim Wurf, fast nicht verwickeln kann. Den Haken binde ich auch hier mittels NO Knot fest.
Als bevorzugte Hakenform nehme ich auch hier Haken wie z.B.: Owner Flyliner , Hayabusa H.BIL288, ESP Raptor D 7 oder Korda Wide Gape X, mit nach innen gebogener Spitze und (oder) nach innen gebogenem Öhr. Diese Hakenformen haben die Eigenschaft, daß der Druck beim "Anschlag" (Selbsthakeffekt) direkt auf die Hakenspitze wirken und sicher fassen. Sie greifen durch ihre Form besser als manch andere Formen.
Das Rig kann man für Bodenköder, Schneemänner, Pop Ups oder auch Partikel wie Mais und Tigernüsse einsetzen. Es ist also sehr vielseitig verwendbar. Schlichtweg, mein Lieblings Rig.
Ich verwende am hinteren Ende des Rigs auch immer, so genannte Anti Tangle Sleeves. Diese konisch verlaufenden Gummischläuchchen sorgen dafür, daß das Rig von der Bleimontage weg, gestreckt wird. Ein Verheddern ist dann nahezu ausgeschlossen.
Es gibt noch eine weitere Art den Haken die obigen beiden Rigs zu binden. Nämlich als KD Rig. Der Name stammt vom Erfinder Kenny Dorsett. 
Hierbei bindet man letzten Endes, nur den No Knot etwas anders. Die Herstellung selbst, ist identisch, nur daß man das Haar bereits nach den ersten zwei oder drei Wicklungen (um den Hakenschenkel) heraus führt und danach, wie gewohnt weiter wickelt. Dadurch tritt das Haar näher am Hakenöhr aus. Dies bewirkt, daß der Haken nachher in einem anderen Winkel am Vorfach "stehen" wird. Ähnlich wie ein Klaue. Der Hakeffekt wird dadurch erhöht, ähnlich wie beim Einsatz von Benthooks. Jedoch ist die Kraft, die später im Drill auf den Haken wirkt, nicht so aggressiv. Quasi eine schonendere Benthook Alternative. Die meisten meiner Rigs binde ich inzwischen nach dem KD Prinzip und es hat sich bislang bewährt.
Siehe dazu auch das erste Bild im Anhang



Als drittes Rig im Bunde, ist das Stiff Rig erwähnenswert.
Das Stiff Rig, ist wie sein Name schon andeutet, ein Vorfach aus steifem Material. Zumeist werden Materialien wie Flour Carbon oder andere transparente, monofile Schnüre verwendet. Vorteil des Rigs ist, daß es am wenigsten für Verhedderungen anfällig ist. Zudem bietet das steife Material den Vorteil, daß der Fisch das Vorfach nicht so leicht ausspucken kann wie bei weichem, geflochtenem Material. Somit ist der Hakeffekt besser. Durch die Steife des Vorfachs, sollte man hier aber Haken mit einem nach außen gebogenen Öhr verwenden. Ansonsten steht der Haken fast im 90° Winkel vom Vorfach ab, was ein sicheres fassen, fast unmöglich macht. Einige Hersteller haben eigens dafür entwickelte Haken. Der ESP Stiff Rigger, FOX Arma Point SR, Korda Choddy und JRC MBT 4 sind z.B. solche.
Gebunden wir es ganz normal mit einem No Knot. Beim Haar hat man aber versch. Möglichkeiten. Zum einen kann man das Haar ganz normal binden, aus dem selben Material wie das Vorfach selbst. Quasi alles aus einem Guss. Man kann das Haar aber auch aus geflochtenem Material herstellen. Hierzu gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten.
Als erstes, kann man das Haar (z.B. aus Kryston Samson) extra binden. Dazu schneidet man aus dem geflochtenen Material ca. 8 cm ab, bindet als erstes eine kl. Schlaufe von ca. 1 cm. Nun legt man das andere Ende auf die Oberseite des Hakenschenkels und zieht das Haar von hinten durchs Hakenöhr. Zuvor sollte man natürlich die Haarlänge gewählt haben. Dann bindet man einen kleinen, einfach Knoten, an der Haarstelle, wo das Haar hinterm Öhr liegt. Dieser soll dafür sorgen, daß das Haar später nicht wieder aus dem Öhr rutschen kann. Nun wickelt man über, das am Hakenschenkel liegende Haar, das Monofile Vorfachmaterial mittels No Knot an. Danach liegt das Haar fest unter der monofilen No Knot Wicklung. Nun das Haar an der Schlaufe nochmals anziehen, so daß der kl. Konten am Haar, am Hakenöhr anliegt. Nun die No Knot Wicklung noch mit etwas Sekundenkleber sichern. Danach kann das überstehende Ende der Monofilen, am Hakenschenkel, abgeschnitten werden. So hat man ein Stiff Rig aus Mono, kombiniert mit einem weichen geflochtenen, flexiblen Haar.
Die zweite Möglichkeit ist der Einsatz der Sliding Rig n Ring Stops von Fox o.ä.. Der Haken wird ganz normal gebunden (No Knot) wie zuvor auch schon. Das eigentliche Haarende wird am Hakenschenkel abgeschnitten. Zur Sicherheit würde ich auch hier vorher einen Tropfen Sekundenkleber auf die No Knot Wicklung geben. Danach schiebt man einfach einen der kl. Gummistopper (dünnes Ende voran) über die Hakenspitze auf den Hakenschenkel. Dann folgt der kl. ovale Ring, der ebenfalls auf den Haken gefädelt wird. Zum Schluss nochmals ein kl. Gummistopper (nun mit dem dicken Ende voraus über die Hakenspitze auf den Hakenschenkel schieben). Nun kann man aus nahezu jeder geflochtenen Schnur ein Haar an den kleinen Ring binden. Der Köder hat nun ein freies Spiel und bleibt beweglich. Auch mittels Baitgummi kann man ein Pop Up direkt an den Ring befestigen. So hat man eine sehr effektive Pop Up Präsentation. An Montagen wie dem Heli Rig oder dem Chod Rig, finden diese Stiff Rigs den häufigsten Einsatz. Dabei werden sie im Regelfall eher kurz gehalten (zw 4 und 8 cm) wodurch der Pop Up über die gesamte Länge des Vorfachs auftreibt. Aber auch lange Vorfächer (15 -50 cm) können damit gebunden werden. 
Ich verwende diese Rig eigentlich immer mit einem flexible Haar. Zum Einsatz kommt es bei mir dann, wenn ich mit kürzeren Vorfächern angeln möchte oder wenn ich weit werfen muss. Ob nun Bodenköder, Schneemann oder Popup, man kann alles damit fischen. Ich verwende es meistens am Heli oder Chod Rig, auf schlammigem Grund. Dazu dann mehr bei den Bleimontagen.
Siehe dazu das zweite Bild im Anhang.

Das waren die drei Rig Varianten, die bei meiner Angelei zum Einsatz kommen, in die ich Vertrauen habe….….weil Sie sich bewährt haben.



Kommen wir nun noch zum anderen Teil des so genannten End Games.
Die Bleimontagen, welche ja auch mit der Bezeichnung xxxx – Rig versehen sind.

Zunächst möchte ich das von mir, und sicher von vielen anderen Anglern auch, meist verwendete Rig vorstellen.

Das Safety Bolt Rig.
Es ist eine der gängigsten Arten das Blei an der Montage zu befestigen. 
Dabei handelt es sich um eine Seitenarmbefestigung. Das Blei sitzt also nicht direkt auf der Hauptschnur, sondern an einem "Seitenarm". Dieser Seitenarm wird mit einem Safety Clip realisiert. Der Safety Clip selbst, sitzt dabei wiederum direkt auf der Hauptschnur. Das Blei wird dann, seitlich in den Clip eingehängt. Safety Clip heißt das Ganze deshalb, weil der Fisch bei einem Schnurbruch die Möglichkeit hat, das Blei aus dem Clip abzustreifen und so, ohne störendes Blei weiter zu schwimmen.
Ich fische die Safety Rigs nahezu immer mit Leadcore in einer Länge von 50 – 80 cm. Leadcore hat die Eigenschaft, daß man es spließen kann. Dadurch ergeben sich keine störenden Knoten. Zudem ist das Leadcore nachher fester Bestandteil der gesamten Montage. Bei einem Anti Tangle Schlauch ist das nicht der Fall, er ist eher eine "Hülle" über der Hauptschnur.
Die Herstellung ist recht einfach. Beim dem Leadcore Stück, geht man her und schiebt das Geflecht ca. 8 cm zurück, so daß die Bleiseele heraus steht. Die Bleiseele wird nun auf den 8 cm abknipst. Dann schiebt man das Geflecht wieder nach vorne. Nun sticht man mit einer Spließnadel an der Stelle ein, wo die Bleiseele aufhört und führt die Nadel in Richtung offenes Ende. Nach ca. 4 cm sticht man die Nadel wieder aus dem Geflecht raus. Dann fädelt man einen 8er Wirbel auf das offene Leadcoreende, legt das Ende in die Nadelöffnung und zieht anschliessend die Nadel, samt Laedcoreende durch das Geflecht hindurch, zurück. Fest ziehen und fertig ist die Verbindung. Nun kann man das Lead Clip, sowie den Tailrubber, von der anderen Seite auf das Leadcorestück fädeln und auf den eingespließten 8er Wirbel schieben. Am Wirbel kann man nun das Vorfach (Rig) einhängen, im Clip das Blei und fertig ist die kompl. Montage.
An das andere Ende des Leadcores spließt man eine einfach Schlaufe (ohne Wirbel). In die Schlaufe wird dann die Hauptschnur via Grinner Knoten befestigt.
Nachteil diese Montage ist, daß das Blei nicht direkt auf den Hauptschnur sitzt. Das bedeutet, daß das Blei etwas Spiel hat und der Selbsthakeffekt nicht ganz so gut ist wie z.B. bei einer Inlinemontage. Dem kann man ein bisschen entgegen wirken indem man den Wirbel des Bleis vorher abknipst.
Ansonsten ist diese Montage eine der meist benutzen überhaupt und für fast alle Situationen und Böden geeignet.
Ob auf Kies, Sand, Kraut, leichter Schlamm,…sie funktioniert nahezu überall und bietet durch den Safetyclip eine gewisse Sicherheit für den Fisch, das Blei auch wieder los zu werden. 
Man kann dieses Rig auch als Semi Fixed Rig bauen. Semi Fixed heißt soviel, daß der Fisch im ersten Moment gegen das volle Bleigewicht schwimmt und sich hakt. Dann jedoch löst der Fisch durch Kopfschläge oder einfaches davon schwimmen, den Clip aus dem Wirbel. Dadurch rutscht das Blei (samt Clip) auf dem Leadcore und der Hauptschnur frei herum. Der Fisch hat nun kaum mehr die Möglichkeit, das Blei und vor allem, den Haken wieder los zu schütteln, da er dazu kein "Gegengewicht" mehr hat. Dazu muss man einfach ein Öhr des 8er Wirbels, mit einer Zange in eine leicht Ovale form zusammendrücken, bevor man den Safety Clip drauf schiebt. Vorsicht, nicht zu fest zusammendrücken, da sonst der Selbsthakeffekt weg ist und man ein Runing Rig hat. Das Semi Fixed ist also eine Mischung aus Durchlaufmontage und Festbleimontage.
Siehe dazu, das dritte Bild im Anhang.


Als zweites gibt es die Inlinemontage, die meiner Meinung nach auch sehr viel verwendet wird. 
Wie der Name schon sagt, läuft hier die Hauptschnur durchs Blei hindurch. Oder anders gesagt, das Blei sitzt direkt auf der Hauptschnur. 
Der Hakeffekt ist bei dieser Montage sehr gut, da das Blei hier kaum Spiel hat und der Fisch, den Druck des Bleies schneller "zu spüren" bekommt. Jedoch ist es gleichzeitig auch eine Montage, die anfälliger für Verhedderungen des Vorfachs ist. Der größte Nachteil liegt aber darin, daß der Fisch das Blei, bei einem Schnurbruch nicht ganz so gut los werden kann, zumindest wenn man es als Festbleimontage nutzt. Das ist aber in erster Linie von der Wirbel / Blei Kombination abhängig. Wie oben beim Thema "Semi Fixed" schon erklärt wurde.
Auch hier nutze ich, fast immer, Leadcore zur Herstellung. Dazu wird der Tailrubber auf ein 50-80 cm langes Stück Leadcore geschoben, das Inlineblei aufs Leadcore gezogen und zuletzt noch der 8er Wirbel ans Leadcore gespließt. Nun das Blei auf den wirbel (fest)schieben, den Tailrubber übers hintere Bleiende schieben. Dann noch das andere Ende des Leadcores wieder an das Ende der Hauptschnur spließen. Fertig! Wichtig ist bei der Verbindung zw. Leadcore und Hauptschnur, daß hier kein "Dicker" Punkt entsteht, so daß der Karpfen das Blei bei einem Schnurbruch evtl. doch abstreifen kann, auch wenn es bei dieser Montage nicht so einfach ist, wie beim Safety Bolt Rig.
Die Montage ist nicht das Ideale, wenn man im Schlamm angelt. Wenn das Blei in den Schlamm einsinkt, zieht es das Vorfach mit in den Schlamm rein. Die Wirkungsweiße des Vorfach ist damit stark beeinträchtigt. Also lieber auf Kies oder Sand verwenden. Auch im Kraut hat es seine "leichten" Schwächen. Dadurch, daß das Blei immer mit an den Hauptschnur dran sitzt,…fängt es automatisch das Kraut mit ein, wenn ein Fisch im Drill, ins Kraut zieht. Wenn es hart auf hart kommt,…hat man später so viel Kraut am Blei, daß man den Fisch nicht mehr drillen kann und er ggf. aussichtslos fest sitzt und verloren geht.
Großer Nachteil der Inlinemontage ist jedoch, das man bei Bedarf nicht mal schnell das Bleigewicht wechseln kann. Man muss dann immer neu bauen oder eine bereits vorbereitete Montage frisch an die Hauptschnur knoten. 

Die letzte Montage die ich noch verwende ist das Heli oder Chod-Rig.
Das Helicopter Rig, ist die Weitwurfmontage schlechthin. Dadurch, daß das Blei direkt am Ende der Hauptschnur sitzt, erzielt man größere Weiten beim Wurf. Das Vorfach selbst, wird an eine Wirbel geknotet, der frei auf der Hauptschnur rotieren kann. Dadurch ist diese Montage auch sehr resistent gegen Verhedderungen. Der Name der Montage kommt durch die Rotation des Vorfachs um die Achse der Hauptschnur.
Hier handelt es sich eigentlich um eine Festbleimontage. Auch hier verwende ich zur Herstellung Leadcore. Man nimmt ein ca. 50-70 cm langes Stk. Leadcore und fädelt hier als erstes eine Gummiperle drauf. Diese sollte später nicht zu fest sitzen, so daß bei einem Schnurbruch die Möglichkeit besteht, daß der Karpfen die Bleimontage auch los wird. Danach wird ein Wirbel mit großem Öhr aufgefädelt. Z.B. ein ESP Uni Link Swivel oder ein PB Products Big Eye Swivel. Wichtig ist dabei, daß das große Öhr des Wirbels auf dem Leadcore läuft. Nun wird eine zweite Gummiperle auf das Leadcore gefädelt. Somit ist der Ringwirbel nachher zwischen den zwei Perlen positioniert. Ggf. kann es hier notwendig sein, einen zusätzlichen Schrumpfschlauch, als aller erstes, auf das Leadcore zu ziehen und einzuschrumpfen. Manche Leadcores sind nämlich zu dünn, so daß die Gummiperlen keinerlei halt auf dem Leadcore hätten. Daher kommt dann einfach ein 5 cm – 10 cm Stk. Schrumpfschlauch vorab drauf. Auf diesem werden dann Perlen und Wirbel positioniert. Im Anschluss daran wird ein Tailrubber auf das Leadcore Schlauch gezogen, der später den Knoten am Blei schützen soll. Sind alle Teile auf dem Leadcore angebracht, spließt man einen 8er Karabinerwirbel ans Ende des Leaders, dort wird dann das Blei eingehängt und der Tailrubber über den Karabinerwirbel, ans Blei geschoben. Karabiner Wirbel deshalb, weil man so bei Bedarf das Bleigewicht schneller wechseln kann. Die Perlen kann man nun je nach Bedarf auf dem Schlauch verschieben, so daß man die Position des Vorfachs verändern kann. Mal näher am Blei, oder auch weiter weg vom Blei.
Das hat den Vorteil, daß diese Montage auch bei tieferem Schlamm eingesetzt werden kann. Dazu schiebt man die Perlen einfach weiter vom Blei weg. Das Blei sinkt dann in den Schlamm ein, doch das Vorfach liegt oben auf dem Schlamm auf und wird nicht mit hinein gezogen.
Ich verwende diese Montage vorwiegend bei tieferem Schlamm oder dann wenn ich mit monofilen, kurzen Vorfächern Pop Ups präsentieren möchte. Letzteres ist dann auch schon die Chod Rig Variante. Hier kann man auch her gehen und die Perlen weiter voneinander entfernt, platzieren, so daß das kurze Vorfach auf dem Leadcore frei wandern kann. Und genau in so einem Fall, ist das ganze schon keine richtige Festbleimontage mehr.


Wo verwende ich nun was? das hängt vom Gewässer ab. 
An Gewässern mit leichtem Schlamm, Sand oder Kies oder wenn einige Hindernisse vorhanden sind (Holz, Kraut u.ä.), verwende ich ein Safety Bolt Rig. Als Köder kommt hier alles in Betracht.
An Gewässern mit festem Untergrund und ohne Hindernisse, verwende ich auch gerne eine Inlinemontage.
Als Köder verwende ich hier vorwiegend sinkende Boilies, aber auch ein Schneemann oder Pop Ups sowie Partikel funktionieren an dieser Montage.
An Gewässern mit tieferem Schlamm ohne große Hindernisse, verwende ich das Heli Rig. Wenn ich Pop Ups kurz über dem Boden anbieten möchte, dann kommt das Heli Rig als Chod Rig Variante zum Einsatz. Grundsätzlich verwende ich bei dieser Montage eher kürzere Vorfächer. Das mach ich deshalb, weil der Fisch bei dieser Montage, erst spät gegen das ganze Bleigewicht schwimmt. Er hat hier nämlich die Möglichkeit, das Vorfach mit Köder aufzunehmen und sich weg zu bewegen. Dabei kann sein, daß er in Richtung des Bleies schwimmt. Nun kann es passieren, daß der Fisch erst mal die Hauptschnur vom Boden abhebt, ohne sich richtig zu haken, bevor er das ganze Bleigewicht spührt. Das merkt man dann, an eher zaghaften Piepsern des Bissanzeigers. Klar ist dann auch, daß diese Montage nicht unbedingt die besten Hakeigenschaften hat. Daher setze ich es auch eher selten ein. 

Mein absoluter "Lieblingsmeter" ist eine Safety Bolt Montage mit 115 gr. Zip Blei, zusammen mit einem ca. 12 -16 cm langen Kombi Rig. Das Kombirig ist hier ca. 4-6 cm vor dem Haken von der Ummantelung befreit. Der Haken (meist ein Owner Flyliner oder Hayabusa H.Bil288 in den Größen 6) wird dabei als KD – Rig gebunden. Für ich das die universellste Variante, die mich bislang nicht wirklich im Stich gelassen hat.

Eine Sache bin ich nun noch Schuldig.
Ich denke, es wird oft zu viel "Trara" um irgendwelche Rigs gemacht. Gerade eine DVD Serie aus "Unterwasserwelten", versucht an sich nur eines. Nämlich Ware an den Angler zu bringen. Wenn ich sehe wie Rigs über die Hand gezogen werden um zu zeigen, wie gut sie haken ? Dann versteh ich die Welt nicht mehr. Rigs müssen unter Wasser funktionieren, nicht auf dem Handrücken oder sonst wo. Und unter Wasser gelten andere Gesetze als an Land. Oder hat von Euch schon mal jemand einen Karpfen gesehen, der sich flach auf die Seite gelegt hat um den Köder aufzunehmen, und wo dann ein Angler langsam am Rig gezogen hat, damit sich der Haken im Maul fest setzt? 
Ich nicht.
Auch halte ich diese Versuche, das Rig sofort zu wechseln, wenn es einen Fehlbiss gab, nicht für aussagekräftig. Woher will man wissen, ob sich ein Fisch mit dem "alten" Rig nicht doch auch gehakt hätte? Man kann es nicht wissen, weil man ja gleich ein neues Rig abgelegt hat. Aussagekraft = 0.
Wer sich mit der Nahrungsaufnahme von Karpfen schon mal auseinander gesetzt hat, wird manches eher verstehen. Das Einsaugen und wieder Ausspucken des Köders, ist ein völlig normaler Vorgang, der eigentlich immer statt findet.
Das hat nicht zwangsläufig damit zu tun, daß der Fisch den Haken oder sonst was "gespührt/bemerkt" hat. Diese Erkenntnis ist auch überhaupt nix neues. Es gibt aber Firmen die eben versuchen, einem das weiß zu machen. Und bei vielen Anglern funktioniert es ja auch J
Ich kenne einige wirklich gute Karpfenangler die seit vielen, vielen Jahren fischen. Diese Jungs sind noch nie auf einem Forum, wie diesem gewesen, kaufen sich seit Jahren, keine Fachliteratur mehr und verwenden die einfachsten Rigs und Montagen. Das wichtigste dabei ist aber, diese Jungs fangen trotzdem ihre (guten) Fische. Und das, durchaus erfolgreich.

Irgendwie hat es mal wieder nicht geklappt, mich kurz zu fassen. Aber bei diesem Thema könnte man auch ganze Bücher mit füllen. Ich hoffe, es ist für den einen oder anderen Lesenswert und vor allem Hilfsreich.


Grüße und viel Erfolg am Wasser:

Carras


----------



## tarpoon (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: CarpTalk Februar 2010 "Rigs"*

Hallo in die Runde,

So schnell ist ein Monat rum und immer noch alles unter Eis. Einige unter Euch sind bestimmt schon bei den Vorbereitungen für die nächste Saison. Die Messen sind fast alle vorbei. Mehle oder Baits sind gekauft, Ihr habt eure Rollen neu bespult und Rigs werden gebunden. Mir geht es da nicht anders. 

Eigentlich ist das Thema Rigs gar keine große Sache. Da die meisten unter Euch, mich eingeschlossen fast ausschließlich mit der Festbleimontage, also dem "Bolt-Rig" auf Karpfen fischen werde ich mich auch nur auf diese konzentrieren. Bevor ich näher auf das Thema eingehe, muss ich aber etwas weiter ausholen.

Als ich Damals mit dem spezialisierten Karpfenangeln begann hatte ich das Glück zusammen mit zwei weiteren Anglern sozusagen von Null an zu fangen. Der eine war mein "alter Herr", der andere sein bester Freund. Informationen gab es noch nicht viele. Alles mussten wir uns mehr oder weniger selbst beibringen. Um es kurz zu machen, wir fingen im ersten Jahr, bis auf eine Brasse nicht einen Fisch. Heute wissen wir warum. 

Da, angeregt durch die Bilder riesiger Fische aus den einschlägigen Medien an aufgeben nicht zu denken war, begannen wir zu experimentieren. Futtertaktiken sowie die Lokation wurden überdacht und wir machten uns erheblich mehr Gedanken über Rigs. Gerade hier steckte der Teufel im Detail. Wir fingen an mit verschiedenen Hakenformen und Größen, Haarlängen, Bleigewichten und Bleisystemen sowie verschiedenen Vorfachmaterialien zu experimentieren. 
Nach und nach stellte sich der Erfolg ein und wir begannen Rückschlüsse zu ziehen.

So stellte sich heraus, dass die Wahl des Vorfachmaterials fast schon fangentscheidend war. Je dünner, weicher und farblich angepasster es war, umso besser fingen wir. Ebenso funktionierte ein schweres Inlinebleisystem besser als ein Safetysystem. Marcus sprach den direkteren Hakeffekt an. Ich bin 100% der selben Meinung. Je mehr "Spiel" in der Montage ist umso wahrscheinlicher ist es den Fisch nicht zu haken. 
140g sind auch bei mir Mittel zum Zweck. Weniger verwende ich nur bei sehr schlammigen Gewässerverhältnissen. Normalen Antitangleschlauch verwende ich auch nicht mehr. Zu groß ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit das sich zwischen Schnur und Schlauch Luft sammelt und diesen auftreiben lässt. Tungstenschläuche sowie beschwerte Leader sind um Einiges unauffälliger. Leadcore verwende ich nach etlichen Vergleichen, auf Grund der Steifheit des Materials auch nicht mehr. Es passt sich nicht richtig dem Untergrund an. Gerade bei weicheren Böden ist das ein Problem. 


Ein weiteres wichtiges, wenn nicht sogar das wichtigste Rigbestandteil ist der Haken. Achtet immer auf nadelscharfe Spitzen. Nichts verbaut Euch mehr Chancen als ein stumpfer Haken. Also lieber einmal mehr den Haken wechseln als einmal zu wenig. Meiner Erfahrung nach funktionieren Modelle mit weitem Bogen und gerader Spitze am besten. Eine gerade Spitze fast einfach viel schneller und zuverlässiger in der Lippe. Eine nach innen gebogene Spitze rutscht so fern der Winkel nicht perfekt ist leichter über das Fleisch. 
Mittlerweile verwende ich ausschließlich den Fox Arma Point SSC in Größe 4, für mich "der Haken". Großer Bogen, gerade Spitze und leicht nach innen gebogenes Öhr. Der perfekt Catcher. Als Line Aligner gebunden dreht er immer zuverlässig.

Versucht eure Montagen so unauffällig wie möglich zu bauen. Der Einsatz jedes Teils sollte gut überlegt und auf seinen Nutzen hin überprüft worden sein. Jeder Knoten ist eine Schwachstelle, jeder extra Wirbel verändert das Verhalten der Montage. Zu große und schwere Haken fallen auf und verändern das Gewicht des Köders. Alles Unnütze hat an euren Montagen nichts zu suchen. Ihr werdet es daran merken, dass ihr auch tagsüber mehr Bisse bekommt.

Die Haarlänge halte ich so gering wie möglich. 2-3mm Luft zwischen Hakenbogen und Bait, mehr nicht. Ich möchte das der Haken so schnell wie möglich im Maul ist, schließlich kann er nur da zuverlässig haken. Auf Grund des von mir verwendeten ultra weichen Vorfachmaterials kann die Spitze auch bei geringem Abstand schnell und problemlos nach unten Richtung Unterlippe kippen und dort greifen. Der Schrumpfschlauch sorgt dafür, dass der Drehwinkel ideal in Relation zur Unterlippe steht. Die Spitze greift perfekt hinter der Lippenwulzt. Ausschlitzer sind somit sehr, sehr selten. Hakengröße 4 passt da perfekt. Die Spitze greift hinter der Wulzt und der weite Hakenbogen legt sich über die Lippe. Somit bleibt dem Fisch kaum eine Möglichkeit zu hebeln. Der Schrumpfschlauch, welcher meist über die Unterlippe ragt ist weich und gibt nach, der Hakenbogen liegt ohne Druckstellen zu erzeugen an. Der Fisch ist also nicht in der Lage einen Druck- bzw. Hebelpunkt zu finden.

Zu guter Letzt bleibt nur zu sagen, haltet eure Montagen so einfach wie möglich und überlegt bevor ihr etwas verändert oder probiert ob es wirklich sinnvoll ist. Eure Montagen müssen zu dem Untergrund in eurem Gewässer passen um perfekt zu funktionieren. Damit meine ich nicht nur die farbliche Anpassung:q Ich hänge zum besseren Verständnis noch zwei Bilder an und freu mich auf den krönenden Abschluss...

danke fürs lesen
Heiko


----------



## j4ni (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: CarpTalk Februar 2010 "Rigs"*

Moin Zusammen,

puh was soll man da noch ergänzen? Eigentlich ist alles gesagt...eben nur noch nicht von jedem  Aber anstatt euch mit Wiederholungen zu langweilen, habe ich mir die Frage gestellt wie das ganze denn nun in der Praxis am Wasser abläuft.
Naja gut, wenn ich sage ich hätte *mir* die Frage gestellt, dann ist das nur die halbe Wahrheit, ja ja schon gut, nur ein deutlich kleinerer Teil als die Hälfte der Wahrheit. 
Vielmehr habe ich die Menschen, die meine Angelei in den letzten Jahren geprägt und beeinflusst haben, und mich in ihrer jeweiligen Herangehens- und Sichtweise an die stellenweise so plumpe aber gleichzeitig auch so geheimnisvoll erscheinende Angelei auf Karpfen oft sehr beeindruckt haben, gefragt wie ihr Standard- bzw. Lieblingsrig aussieht. Und die haben doch prompt geantwortet! Was sie geschrieben haben findet ihr in den folgenden Posts.

Ich bin unheimlich stolz und glücklich, dass sie hier so offen und ehrlich antworten, alle etwaigen Tippfehler - und in den Fällen von Mike Willmott und Ronny de Groote auch schlechte Übersetzungen - gehen natürlich ganz allein auf meine Kappe! An dieser Stellen allen noch einmal ein herzliches Dankeschön! 

Die Reihenfolge hat nichts zu sagen und ist einfach die Reihenfolge in dem die Beiträge hier eingetrudelt sind und was die unterschiedlichen Längen angeht, kann ich gut verstehen, dass auf die Bitte nach einem Satz über das Lieblings- oder Standardrig deutlich mehr als nur ein Satz kommt


----------



## j4ni (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: CarpTalk Februar 2010 "Rigs"*

*Mike Willmott:*

Vorneweg, Ich sehe Rigs als lange nicht so wichtig wie Location und die Köderwahl an, aber hier sind meine Gedanken zum Thema Rigs:

Mein bevorzugtes Rig ist schlicht und einfach das Rig von dem ich denke, dass es unter Berücksichtigung allem was vor mir liegt, am besten arbeitet an diesem Tag. Mit anderen Worten ich habe kein Lieblingsrig, das ich überall mit hin nehme. Ich entscheide das immer vor Ort abhängig von dem Fluss oder See den ich zu der Zeit befische, aber im Normalfall halte ich die Rigs sehr simple.

Ich lege sehr großen Wert darauf, dass der verwendete Haken sticky sharp ist [ dass was in Deutschland glaube ich unter dem Stichwort „Nageltest“ bekannt ist, also dass der Haken am Fingernagel kleben bleibt, j4ni] und ich verbringe mindestens zehn Minuten an jedem Rig und sorge mit einer Feile dafür, dass die Haken wirklich SEHR scharf sind.
Dies ist sehr wichtig, denn ich möchte, dass der Haken wenn die Karpfen den Köder einsaugen [eigentlich „mouthing“ – also eben mit dem Maul prüfen] die Hakenspitze sofort greift und so die Anti-Eject-Eigenschaften des Rigs erhöht. Normalerweise ist der Haken nach bereits einem Fisch nicht mehr gut, aber manchmal reicht es schon wenn man die Montage über Kiesgrund einholt, denn Hakenspitzen werden sehr schnell stumpf.

Als zweites, denke ich die Länge des Vorfaches ist sehr wichtig. Diese ist wiederum von vielen Faktoren abhängig: Angeldruck? Enges Fütterverhalten (kurzes Vorfach)? Vetrauen in den Köder? Pop-Ups, balanced- oder Standard Bodenköder? Es gibt tatsächlich so viele Faktoren und noch viel mehr!

Ich denke viele der heutigen modernen Rigs sind oft viel zu kompliziert. Manche die ich gesehen habe, sahen aus wie Weihnachtsbäume!!! Für mich ist es viel wichtiger, dass das Rig auch an die richtige Stelle zu platziern (also dahin wo die Karpfen auch fressen!). Und darüber hinaus, dass ich  einen Köder von guter Qualität verwende. Für mich sind diese beiden Aspekte viel wichtiger und erlauben es mir ein einfaches Rig zu verwenden (mit einem scharfen Haken) und so viel mehr Karpfen zu fangen als ein anderer Angler, der zwar die neuesten Weihnachtsbaum-Style-Rigs verwendet, aber schlechte Köder und schlechte Location wählt.

Kurz um: Keep it simple, keep it sharp, keep finding the carp and keep using a good quality bait! Wenn ihr all dies beachtet, bin ich sicher, werdet ihr auch weiterhin Karpfen fangen.


----------



## j4ni (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: CarpTalk Februar 2010 "Rigs"*

*Bastian Reetz:*

Ein gutes Rig muss weder teuer noch kompliziert sein. In den letzten 15 Jahren habe ich rund 90% meiner Fische mit einem rund 30cm langen durchgehend monofilen Vorfach gefangen, was ich derzeit aus einer weichen, sehr dehnbaren monofilen Schnur in 0.50mm Stärke (Carbon X Professional Soft), einem einfachen aber sehr scharfen Karpfenhaken mit dickem Draht, gerader Spitze, geradem Öhr und mittelweitem Bogen (6er Prologic C 4, 12 Stück in einer Packung), einem recht dicken multifilem Haar - so reißen die Köder nicht ein und Partikel werden auf dem Haarschlaufenknoten fixiert - und einem eingeschlauften Wirbel fertige. 
Das Haar binde ich zuerst am Öhr an, darüber wickle ich dann einen sogenannten "No Knot" aus der Monofilen und binde zuletzt den Wirbel in einer Schlaufe (doppelter Hausfrauenknoten) ein. Die Austrittsstelle des Haars wird mit einem kleinen Stück Silikonschlauch in den Hakenbogen gesetzt, damit dieser sich auch schön bei den von mir bevorzugten schweren Bodenködern dreht; dieser sollte sich nach dem Haken relativ einfach hochschieben, damit sich der Haken gut eingräbt. Dieses Rig  benutze ich mit einem Safetyclip und völlig ohne Schlauch auf der Haupt- oder Schlagschnur. Es verwickelt sich fast nie, bietet Puffer im Drill und ist sehr unauffällig, zudem werden die Fische es sehr schlecht wieder los.
Das Rig ist das erste in der Reihe links:


----------



## j4ni (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: CarpTalk Februar 2010 "Rigs"*

*Phillip Braun:*

Moderne Karpfenrigs funktionieren nach simplen mechanischen Prinzipien.  Eine der erfolgreichsten Präsentationen, die ich für mich gefunden habe, ist ein scharfer Haken der Größe 4 oder 6, den ich an ein ummanteltes Geflecht knüpfe (knotenloser Knoten). Der Hakenschenkel wird mit etwas Schrumpfschlauch verlängert und das Haar tritt mit Silikonschlauch fixiert aus dem Hakenbogen aus. So dreht sich der Haken ein, wenn der Fisch den Köder aufnehmen will. Ich kombiniere dies mit einem hundert Gramm Festblei  oder in klaren Gewässern mit einem durchsichtigen Tactical Weight von Osprey Angling Developments in 3 oz und habe damit im In- und Ausland gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Ich habe hunderte von Karpfen auf dieses Rig gefangen und die Quote der Aussteiger tendiert gegen Null.  

Ich beachte beim Binden meiner Rigs ganz grundsätzlich folgende Faustregeln: Je kleiner ein Haken ist, desto dünner ist der Stahl, desto schärfer ist er und desto leichtere Bleie kann ich verwenden. Kleine Haken biegen jedoch schneller auf als größere Modelle, sie eignen sich eher für das Angeln in Gewässern ohne Hindernisse. Ich vermeide die Verwendung zu leichter oder zu schwerer Festbleisysteme außerdem wickele ich nie das Haar um den Hakenschenkel, denn daraus würde ein ungünstiger Winkel  für den Hakeffekt entstehen und ein ungünstiger Hebel, den der Karpfen im Drill nutzt, um den Haken loszuwerden. 
Ich beachte außerdem, dass die Länge und die Geschmeidigkeit des Vorfachs dem Gewässergrund angepasst werden sollten. Weicher Boden verlangt nach etwas längeren und weicheren Materialien, die sich den Bodenkonturen anpassen, Fluocarbon und Monovorfach funktionieren besonders über sauberem, harten Grund wie Sand oder Kies.


----------



## j4ni (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: CarpTalk Februar 2010 "Rigs"*

*Ronny de Groote:*

Meine Rigs unterscheiden sich nicht sonderlich, egal ich fische. Meistens verwende ich ein Combi-Rig, gebunden mit Jellywire oder Skinless von PB Products. Und das eigentlich schon lange bevor ich für PB gearbeitet habe. Damals habe ich Jellywire oder Green Hornet bzw Sand Lizzard benutzt, die Vorläufer des Skinless. Beides sind coated lines [also beschichtete geflochtene Schnur] die einige Vorteile gegenüber normalen geflochtener Schnur haben. Grundsätzlich schwimmen geflochtene Vorfächer wenn sie aus Dyneema und/oder Spectra gemacht sind, da dies eben Eigenschaften dieser Materialien sind.
Es gibt aber verschiedene Möglichkeiten Dyneema zum sinken zu bringen: Erstens, man verwende  eine 100% Dyneema-Schnur (sehr stark, eine extrem hohe Knotenfestigkeit – aber schwimmend) und ummantelt diese mit einer Beschichtung, wie bei den oben genannten Vorfachmaterialien.
Zweitens kann man eine Verbindung von Dyneema und polymeren Fasern (wie PB Chameleon) verwenden und je nachdem wie hoch der Anteil der einen oder anderen Fasern ist, desto schneller oder langsamer sinkt die Schnur schließlich.
Eine dritte Möglichkeit ist eine Kombination von Dyneema (oder Spectra) und Kevlar. Diese Kombination verwenden die meisten Firmen die Vorfachmaterialien herstellen. Die Kevlarfasern sind schwerer und sorgen dafür, dass die  Schnur letztlich sinkt. Das ist der Vorteil dieser Verbindung. Eine großer Nachteil ist es jedoch, dass die Kevlarfasern in die Dyneemafaser einschneiden oder diese sogar zerschneiden, wenn das Material nicht perfekt gewebt ist. 
Das passiert auch bei einigen Vorfachmaterialien von bekannten Firmen sobald man diese verknotet hat und ein wenig zieht. Probiert das einfach einmal aus, ihr werdet sehen was ich meine!
Also wenn ihr das nächste Mal einen Karpfen verliert, könnte dies die Lösung oder ein Teil der Lösung sein.
Um dem entgegen zu wirken verwende ich Jellywire und Skinless (Green Hornet/Sand Lizzard) und das schon deutlich länger als ich für PB Produkts arbeite!

Ein weiterer Vorteil der coated braids ist, dass diese nicht so leicht vertüdeln beim Wurf. Also wenn ich wirklich weit werfen muss verwende ich das steifere der beiden Materialien (Skinless). Muss ich nicht so weit raus oder ich kann ein Boot verwenden, dann nutze ich eher Jellywire.

Drittens können Krebse und Co ein Vorfach aus beschichteter Geflochtener Schnur auch nicht so leicht und einfach vertüdeln im Gegensatz zur einfachen geflochtenen Schnur, wenn sie mit dem Köder spielen.

Darüber hinaus: Je steifer das verwendete Vorfachmaterial, desto effektiver wird der Haken auch vom Blei weggedrückt, dies sorgt für eine aggressivere Präsentation des Hakenköders, da das Vorfachmaterial direkt gestreckt ist.
Ich entferne allerdings etwa drei Zentimeter der Beschichtung zum Haken hin, damit der Bereich um den Haken herum so geschmeidig wie möglich ist.

Wenn es der Grund erlaubt und man sicher sein kann, dass das Inline Blei oder die das Blei am Safety Clip nicht einsinkt, reicht eine Vorfachlänge von 10 bis 15 Zentimetern, bei einem harten Grund reicht das vollkommen. Wenn nicht, dann sollte man ein Heli-Chod-System fischen und die Gummiperlen soweit vom Blei entfernen, dass die komplette Vorfachlänge über beziehungsweise auf dem Grund bleibt.
Sobald man ein anderes Bleisystem verwendet und das Blei in den Grund einsinkt, sollte man seine Vorfachlänge so weit verlängern wie das Blei einsinkt. Daher rieche ich eigenlich immer an meinen Ködern nachdem ich sie eingeholt habe um herauszufinden, ob sie eventuell in den Schlamm gezogen wurden oder nicht.

Soweit zum Vorfachmaterial.

In 75% meiner Angelei verwende ich PB Super Strong Hooks in der Größe 4 bis Größe 8, abhängig von der Ködergröße und noch einigen anderen Faktoren.
Die Haken sind extrem stark und stabil und ich kann sie in jeder Situation in der ich bis heute auf Karpfen gefischt habe verwenden. Ich verwende einen Line Alingner, weil dies jeden Haken aggressiver greifen läßt und genau das will ich ja...

Aber um zu einem Ende zu kommen: 

- Eine Vorfachlänge von etwa 15 Zentimetern um den Karpfen innerhalb der ersten zwei      
  Zentimetern seines Rüssels zu haken, 

- die ersten etwa drei Zentimeter der Beschichtung entfernen, als zusätzliches Gelenk [Falls jemand  
  eine passendere Übersetzung für hinge hat – immer raus mit der Sprache] und damit die   
  Geflochtene ihr Geschmeidigkeit auspielen kann

- dazu ein Super Strong Hook als Line Aligner gebunden, scharf und stark.

Ein einfaches aber unheimlich effektives Rig!


----------



## j4ni (12. Februar 2010)

*AW: CarpTalk Februar 2010 "Rigs"*

*Christoph Bruns:*

Das Thema Rigs ist so alt wie das Fischen auf Karpfen selber. Schon immer haben sich ganze Generationen von Karpfenanglern den Kopf darüber zerbrochen, auf welcher Art und Weise Sie den Haken am effektivsten anbinden können. Als größter Meilenstein ist gewiss die Entwicklung der Haar-Montage zu nennen. Und wie jeder weiß, sind die Engländer fürs Hair-Rig verantwortlich. Man kann schon ganz klar sagen, dass die Karpfenangler auf der Insel wesentlich fokussierter gegenüber dem Thema Rigs sind.

Nun gilt es zu beachten, dass mit Haken, Bleien und Schläuchen, in Karpfenanglerneuenglisch auch „Endgame Tackle“ genannt, viel Geld verdient wird. Jetzt dürfen Sie drei Mal raten wo die meisten Firmen für Endgame Tackle ihren Ursprung haben? Richtig, natürlich in England. Es ist eine ganz logische Konsequenz. Selbstverständlich hat die Angelindustrie ein großes Interesse daran, dass immer neuere, bessere und erfolgreichere Rigs entwickelt werden. Ob die neuartigen Wundermontagen Ihren Erwartungen gerecht werden, muss jeder für sich persönlich herausfinden. 

Persönlich fische ich zu 70% einfache Montagen. Der altbewährt Line Alinger ist immer noch meine erste Wahl. Einmal als geflochtene Variante, gern aber auch an monofiler Schnur. Beim Haken lege ich große Sorgfalt darauf, dass das Eisen sehr scharf ist. Genauso komme ich mit den ganz kleinen Haken nicht klar. Meist nutze ich Größe 4. selten auch schon mal Größe 6 oder aber Größe 2. 
Ob Teflon beschichtet oder nicht halte ich nicht für so wichtig.
Die Vorfachlänge variiere ich zwischen 15 und 30 Zentimeter, abhängig von Jahreszeit und Köder.
Konkret heißt das, als Haken verwende ich den Jungle Hook von PB Products, als Geflecht verwende Armabraid ebenfalls PB Products und als monofile Schnur Amnesia.

Bis hier hin sind meine Rigs eher unspektakulär. Etwas interessanter sind die übrigen 30%.
Hier probiere ich die unterschiedlichsten Montagen aus. Mir macht es einfach Spaß, die teilweise recht abenteuerlichen Montagen nach zu binden und in der Praxis zu testen. Außerdem stehe ich in engem Kontakt zu einer belgischen Firma für Endgame Tackle und somit sind die Möglichkeiten einfach zu verlockend… 
Wobei ich gestehen muss, an den harten Gewässern, wo ich lang auf einen Biss warten muss, verwende ich ausschließlich Equipment zu dem ich 100% Vertrauen habe. Dieses 100%ige Vertrauen beginnt bei den Bissanzeigern und endet beim Haken. Ich würde mir in den Arsch beißen, wenn ich einen Fisch verlieren würde, nur weil mein Future-Rig nicht das hält was der Verursacher verspricht. 

Eines liegt mir jedoch bei all meinen Aktivitäten in diesem Bereich sehr am Herzen. Die Sicherheit der Fische ist steht’s das oberste Gebot. Gerade bei der Verwendung von Leadern und Schlagschnüren können viele Fehler gemacht werden. Hier geht jeder Fehler zu Lasten der Fische. Somit sollte jeder ernsthafte Karpfenangler sich stehts darüber im Klaren sein, was er da zusammen werkelt.


----------



## punkarpfen (15. Februar 2010)

*AW: CarpTalk Februar 2010 "Rigs"*

Im Endeffekt wird von einem Karpfenrig nicht viel erwartet; es soll den Fisch sicher Haken und einen sicheren Drill ermöglichen. Carras hat schon sehr richtig darauf hingewiesen, dass man in England unter "rig" die ganze Montage, mit Blei, Tube usw.  meint. Das Vorfach wird als "Hooklink" bezeichnet. Der Stellenwert der Montage ist bei uns auf dem "Kontinent" eine ganz andere, als bei den britischen Anglern. In jedem britischen Karpfenmagazin (und davon gibt es verdammt viele) werden regelmäßig neue Montagen präsentiert. Schaut man sich ein typisches "Day ticket" Gewässer an, wird schnell klar, warum britische Karpfenangler permanent nach neuen Montagen gieren. Diese Gewässer sind gut besetzt, klein, flach und stehen unter einem sehr starken Angeldruck. Die Fische werden häufig gefangen und trotz dicker Abhakmatten und höflicher Fotographen, werden die Fische mistrauisch. Es ist daher naheliegend, dass der (Karpfen)angler, der ja besser als seine Mitstreiter fangen möchte, stetig etwas neues ausprobiert. 
Zurück zu den ostwestfälischen Vereinsgewässern, an denen ich mein Unwesen treibe. Glücklicherweise sind die Fische hier einem gemäßigten Angeldruck ausgesetzt und ständige Rigesperimente sind eher hinderlich als förderlich. Bei den letzten Zemtimetern über dem Blei gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten
1. Tube
2. Leader
(Bitte benutzt keine Übersetzungssoftware, die könnte "komische Begriffe" auswerfen )
Ich nutze fast immer den 2. Typ. Gegen einen vernünfitgen sinkenden Tube ist natürlich nicht viel einzuwenden, aber ein "Leader" ist weitaus anwenderfreundlicher. 
In meiner Anfangszeit habe ich ausscließlich Tube genutzt, dieser war schwarz, so dick wie ein Strohhalm und stand fast vertikal im Wasser. Dieser "Anti Tangle Tube" sollte vor allem Vertüddelungen des Dacronvorfachs verhindern. Das tat es auch (meist). 
Eine deutlichere Verbesserung waren da schon die dünnen, grünen Schläuche, die eine unauffälligere Präsentation ermöglichten. Ganz großer Sport war das Einfädeln der Hauptschnur durch den Schlauch. Weiterhin rutschte der Schlauch gerne mal aus dem Rigcone. 
Was für ein Segen waren da doch die Leadcoreleader. Anknoten und fertig!
Da ich das Spleißen noch als Hexenwerk angezweifelt habe, kaufte ich mir zunächst fertige Vorfächer vom "Marktführer". 
Aus kostengründen entdeckte ich schnell das Selbstspleißen und vergewisserte mich in zahlreichen Tests, dass das wirklich hält. Das tut es wirklich!
Da Leadcore durch den im Namen und im Innern enthaltenen Bleikern, immer flach auf dem Boden liegt kann man auch gleitende Absenkbleie weglassen, die ohnehin recht bald "weedcollectors" genannt wurden. 
Ich befestige das Leadcorevorfch mit einem doppelten Grinner an der Hauptschnur. Bei diesem Knoten (und bei allen anderen Knoten) ist ein vorheriges Befeuchten mit Spucke existentiell. Es gibt immer noch viele Angler, die das nicht machen und den Knoten damit unnötig schwächen. Vermutlich muss Korda erst ein "Knot Saliva" in den Safe Zone Farben rausbringen. |kopfkrat
Kommen wir nun zu den drei Bleimontagen:
1. Laufblei
2. Inlineblei
3. Safety Clip Montage
Ich nutze alle drei Bleimontagetypen. Die erste im späten Winter und im frühen Frühjahr, wenn ich mit kleinen Ködern und sensiblen Bissanzeigern in Ufernähe angel.
Eine Inlinemontage hat die besten Hakeigenschaften, kommt aber nur bei relativ sauberen und festem Boden zum Einsatz. 
Safety Clips sind dagegen sehr vielseitig und erlauben den Einsatz unterschiedlicher Bleitypen. Diese gibt es von vielen Herstellern, die einen auf unterschiedliche Art und Weise enttäuschen können. Um es kurz zu machen: Ich nutze derzeit die Modelle von Mika, die mich bislang noch nicht enttäuscht haben. Das Wichtigst bei einem Safety Clip ist, dass er das Blei, freigibt. Das nicht beim Wurf, beim Drill einer 15 cm Brasse, sondern, wenn ein Karpfen in oder durch Hindernisse flitzt. Die Bleigröße und Form passe ich den jeweiligen Angelbedingungen an. Bei Festbleimontagen beginne ich bei 3 Unzen und nach oben kommt man schnell in die Dimension eines Norwegenbleis. Durch ein gut gewähltes Blei, kann man Wurfweite, Bissanzeige und Hakeigenschaften an die jeweilige Situation anpassen. Details lasse ich mal aus, weil jetzt kommt es zu den eigentlichen Hooklinks. 
Das Hakenvorfach befestige ich mit einer Schnellwechselmontage. Über die Schlaufe (8er Schlaufenknoten) kommt ein "Anti Tangle Sleeve", dieser verhindert Vertüdellungen. Mittlerweile nutze ich wieder fast nur noch einfache,sinkende, geflochtene Vorfachmaterialien. Fluorocarbon und Stiffrigs nutze ich fast nicht mehr. 
Der Grund ist der weitaus sichere Hakenhalt (bei geflochtenen Vorfächern) in der Unterlippe des Karpfens. Steife Hakenvorfächer hingen auch gerne mal "irgendwo" im Karpfenmaul. Dadurch kann es zu Beschädigungen im Maul kommen, die auch als vorzeitige Aussteiger enden können. Gelegendlich nehme ich noch "Coated Braids". 
Die Vorfächer beschwere ich, ob mit Pop Up oder Bodenköder. Dazu knete ich kleine Tungstenkugeln auf das Vorfach. Wer als kleines Kind in der Nase gebohrt hat weiß, wie das geht. 
Als Haken nehme ich simple, eher langschenklige Modelle, wie den Fox Series 1. Eine Teflonbeschichtung usw. ist mir ziemlich egal, hauptsache der Haken ist scharf. Das kontrolliere ich ständig und sortiere auch "Montagshaken" aus der Packung aus. Der Haken wird mit dem Knotenlosen Knoten angebunden und der Hakeffekt wird mittels eines gebogenen Schrumpfschlauchs optimiert. Kleine Ringe, Schläuche oder sonstiger Klimbim kommt mir nicht noch zusätzlich auf den Haken. Dadurch lässt sich zwar ein noch aggressiveres Drehen erreichen, was aber auch kontraproduktiv sein kann.
Zu den verwendeten Größen und Stärken:
Vorfachschnur 15lbs.-45lbs.
Hakengröße 8 - 4 (Haken fallen sehr unterschiedlich aus)
Ein letzter Tipp: Knotet eure Vorfächer gewissenhaft und in Ruhe! Jeder Knoten muss sauber gebunden und fest zugezogen sein!


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: CarpTalk Februar 2010 "Rigs"*

Hier nun die Februar Ausgabe. Danke an die Verfasser für die tolle#6 Arbeit.

Gerne lesen wir Eure Kommentare und/oder Erfahrungen


----------



## Carphunter2401 (20. Februar 2010)

*AW: CarpTalk Februar 2010 "Rigs"*

zieh meinen hut vor euch jungs,echt klasse beschrieben#6.

leider trau ich mich momentan noch nicht, an solch ausführliche berichte.



ich halte meine montagen sehr einfach.
warum sollte ich meine fängigen montagen verändern?

ich fische zu 90% mit leadcore zwischen 60-100cm länge,und einem sefty clip.

zum vorfach

wen ich pop up montagen verwende,kommt bei mir in den meisten fällen hardmono ins spiel.

kaum sichtbar,schön steif eigentlich perfeckt für eine gute presentaion.

ansonsten kommt nur ummanteltes dran bei mir.

zur haken größe

jeder fischt anderst und hat auch andere erfahrungen.

ich bin kein fan von kleinen haken 4-8,bei mir sind nur 1,2 zu90% in gebrauch#6.



also haut weiter so in die tasten#6.




http://img411.*ih.us/img411/5323/nfxhnfx012.jpg


----------



## colognecarp (15. März 2010)

*AW: CarpTalk Februar 2010 "Rigs"*

Wie sieht es mit einem neuen Carp Talk aus, geht es noch weiter ?


----------



## punkarpfen (15. März 2010)

*AW: CarpTalk Februar 2010 "Rigs"*

Ja, es geht weiter und der aktuelle CarpTalk ist in Arbeit.


----------



## MG-Fan_NRW (15. März 2010)

*AW: CarpTalk Februar 2010 "Rigs"*

ich benutze ein no knot vorfach von 20-30cm länge weil ich mit nem futterkorb angeln und weil ich kraut am grund hab denn mein pop up hebt das vorfach an und es ist nicht im kraut


----------



## colognecarp (15. März 2010)

*AW: CarpTalk Februar 2010 "Rigs"*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Ja, es geht weiter und der aktuelle CarpTalk ist in Arbeit.



Ah ok, ich hatte die Tage mal gelesen das der Jan sich ein bischen aus dem geschehen im Ab raus halten will. Aber dann kann man sich ja freuen


----------



## melony (15. März 2010)

*AW: CarpTalk Februar 2010 "Rigs"*

Hallo zusammen,
es trifft sich ja wunderbar das in diesem monat das thema rigs angesprochen wird. ich hätte diesbezüglich eine kurze frage zum chod-rig: was passiert den bei dieser montage bei einem abriss ? der karpfen hat doch keine möglichkeit das blei los zu werden, da die gummiperlen / stopperperlen / etc den wirbel auf gewünschter position halten bzw einfach nicht über die schlaufe auf der rutenseite rutscht. somit besteht für den karpfen keine möglichkeit das blei los zu werden.
Und das soll dann eine gute montage für kraut und schlamm sein ? gerade dort besteht doch oft abrissgefahr


----------



## Carras (16. März 2010)

*AW: CarpTalk Februar 2010 "Rigs"*

Hi Melony,

Du solltest die Chod oder Heli Rigs so machen, daß die Gummiperlen gut zum Leadcore oder Rigtube passen (nicht optsch   ). Das heißt, die Gummiperlen sollten bei Zug, verrutschen können. Am Ende des Tubes oder des Leadcores sollten dann kein Wirbel als Verbindung zur Hauptschnur sitzen , sondern eine dünne Schlaufenverbindung. 
Dann kann der Karpfen im Abriss das Blei auch wieder los werden.

PB Products hat hier ne ganz ganz feine Sache auf den Markt gebracht.
Schau mal hier. Das "Heli-Chod Rubber en Beads".

Quelle: PB Products.nl

Grüßle


----------



## j4ni (16. März 2010)

*AW: CarpTalk Februar 2010 "Rigs"*



colognecarp schrieb:


> Ah ok, ich hatte die Tage mal gelesen das der Jan sich ein bischen aus dem geschehen im Ab raus halten will. Aber dann kann man sich ja freuen




Jein  Das gilt auch eher für die Grabenkriege an der Front. Ganz allgemein habe ich aktuell sehr wenig Zeit und noch einige andere Projekte am Laufen...unter anderem meine Examensarbeit. Daher habe ich - wie auch andere am CarpTalk beteiligten User - aktuell sehr wenig Zeit um allzu aktiv am "normalen" AB-Geschehen mitzuschreiben.
Die aktuelle Ausgabe ist aber wie punkarpfen schon geschrieben hat in Arbeit und wird sicherlich die nächsten Tage "erscheinen"

So, die Arbeit ruft,

|wavey: Jan


PS: Wo hattest du das gelesen? *Wunder* Naja ich werde älter...


----------



## colognecarp (16. März 2010)

*AW: CarpTalk Februar 2010 "Rigs"*

Da bin ich zufällig beim rumstöbern drauf gestoßen, das hast du dem Heiko -tarpoon- auf die Pinnwand geschrieben. Hier bleibt nichts unenddeckt


----------



## j4ni (16. März 2010)

*AW: CarpTalk Februar 2010 "Rigs"*

Tzz


----------



## colognecarp (16. März 2010)

*AW: CarpTalk Februar 2010 "Rigs"*

Die stasi liest immer mit :q


----------



## melony (16. März 2010)

*AW: CarpTalk Februar 2010 "Rigs"*

@ carras: das natürlich kein wirbel am leadcore sitzen darf ist klar. der würde natürlich nie durch den wirbel des ,,seitenarms,, rutschen. als ich die montage testete verwendete ich auch nur eine kleine schlaufe um die montage mit der hauptschnurr zu verbinden. aber sogar hier hatte ich das problem, dass die perlen auch über diese verbindung nur unter stärksten Zug rutschen. keine chance das blei los zu werden.

die montage von pb gefällt mir da schon sehr gut. danke fürs raus suchen. falls hier dann doch mal einer reißt würde der karpfen sogar nur das kurze stück des seitenarms mitschleppen und nicht wie bei einem aligner die gesamte länge bis zum bruch.

vielen dank


----------



## mrkillah (16. März 2010)

*AW: CarpTalk Februar 2010 "Rigs"*

wow super beiträge...bin echt begeistert! :m

eine frage habe ich aber noch: verwendet ihr alle eine schlagschnur, wie von marcus7 beschrieben?


----------



## Carras (17. März 2010)

*AW: CarpTalk Februar 2010 "Rigs"*

Hi killah,

bei mir kommt es darauf an wo ich angle.
Ist es auf Distanz, mit geflochtener Hauptschnur, ja, dann kommt eine monofile Schlagschnur zum Einsatz.

An Hindernisfreien kleinen Gewässern, wo ich Monofiele Hauptschnur verwenden kann, brauche ich wiederum keine Schlagschnur.

Grüßle


----------



## tarpoon (18. März 2010)

*AW: CarpTalk Februar 2010 "Rigs"*

ich schließe mich da carras voll und ganz an. in der regel ist es bei den von mir befischten gewässern nicht nötig...


----------



## yassin (18. März 2010)

*AW: CarpTalk Februar 2010 "Rigs"*

sooo,... ich hab jetzt auch nochmal ne Frage im Bezug auf Schlagschnüre,da ich bislang nur mono Schlagschnur gefischt hab (an Baggerseen wegen Muscheln und Co.).
Jetzt befische ich dieses Jahr aber einen neuen Teich welcher voll mit Seerosen ist.
Im Moment hab ich aber kein Geld über um meine Rollen mit Geflecht zu füllen, daher meine Frage: bring eine Geflochtene Schlagschnur was im Bezug auf das zerschneiden der Pflanzen.

oder macht es keinen Unterschied ob ich mit oder ohne Geflochtener Schlagschnur fische?


----------



## angelsuchti66 (18. März 2010)

*AW: CarpTalk Februar 2010 "Rigs"*

echt geiler CarpTalk 
demnach muss ich noch ein bischen lernen
aber beim karpfenangeln begeistert mich ja das kleine detail an der sache
und die endlosen methoden und rigs um karpfen zu fangen.


----------



## melony (19. März 2010)

*AW: CarpTalk Februar 2010 "Rigs"*

ich fisch an einem see an dem im sommer kraut und andere wasserpflanzen zu einem echten hindernis im drill werden können. bei monofiler schlagschnurr hatte ich immer das problem, dass sie die pflanzen nur ,,umgebogen,, hat und nach und nach immer fester im gewirr hing.da half dann nur noch ein bad. aber mit 6 meter geflochtener schlagschnurr vor der monofilen hauptschnurr kann ich meistens ohne ein bad zu nehmen den fisch landen.
also meiner meinung nach ist ne geflochtenen bei kraut, etc die bessere wahl. bei ästen, muscheln, steinen ist ne mono besser.

Zurück zu den Rigs:
ich fisch seit zwei jahren fast ausschließlich kombi-rigs. die vereinen viele gute eigenschaft miteinander wie zb. steifigkeit durch fluorocarbon beim werfen und haken und trotzdem bewegungsfreiheit für die natürliche köderpräsentation und anpassung an die bodenkontur durch geflecht. die zwei schnürre verbinde ich mittels stopperknoten und die länge der einzelnen abschnitte ist bei mir 1/3 : 2/3 geflecht zu fluorocarbon. um den knoten wird dann noch ein stück knetblei gelegt, und die montage liegt sauber auf.  

siehe anhang: gaaaannnnzzzzz unten


----------



## Aalfredo (19. März 2010)

*AW: CarpTalk Februar 2010 "Rigs"*

Auf jeden Fall klasse Berichte hier!" Ohne lange im Board zu suchen,findet man hier im "Carp-talk" so ziemlich alles, und das auch noch mühevoll bis ins kleinste Detail beschreiben - echt Super!"

 In der Vergangenheit fischte ich hauptsächlich mit Inline-Montagen, im letzten Jahr aber verstärkt mit dem Safety-Bolt Rig. Angeln hauptsächlich im Fluß, wo beide Montagen Ihre Fische brachten. Die Inliner-Montage hat sich im Vergleich zum Safety-Rig nur vielfach mehr verheddert. Das Safety-Rig ist wirklich nahezu verhedderungsfrei, absoluter Pluspunkt, wenn kein Boot zum Einsatz kommt.

Nun zu meiner Frage.... bei vielen eurer Monatgen nutzt Ihr "Lead-Core" welches doch dafür sorgen soll, dass der letzte Meter gut am Grund liegt!?!

Habe ich bislang nie benutzt, welchen Vorteil das aber bringen kann, leuchtet mir ein!" Nur wie genau wird das "Lead-Core" an die Hauptschnur befestigt?" Mir fiel immernur der Begriff "spliessen" auf .... was ich mir persönlich gar nicht so einfach vorstelle, und auch Zweifel an der Festigkeit solch einer Verbindung hätte!?!?


----------



## Carras (19. März 2010)

*AW: CarpTalk Februar 2010 "Rigs"*



Aalfredo schrieb:


> .......
> Nur wie genau wird das "Lead-Core" an die Hauptschnur befestigt?"


 
zwei Möglichkeiten:

beide sind zum Spließen.

1. Du spließt am Ende des Leadcores einen kleinen 8er Wirbel ein. Die Hauptschnur knotest Du dann mit einem Grinnerknoten an dem Wirbel fest. Fertig.

2. Du spließt am Ende des Leadcores eine kleine Schlaufe.
Das geht am einfachsten, wenn Du vor dem festziehen des Leadcores (beim spließen), ne Boilienadel durch die (noch große) Schlaufe steckst. Dann das Leadcore mit der Spließnadel nach hinten durch ziehen und dann das gesamte Leadcore fest ziehen. Danach die Boilienadel wieder raus ziehen. Dann hast Du am Ende eine kleine Schlaufe an der Du die Hauptschnur via Grinnerknoten fest binden kannst.


Grüßle


----------



## Aalfredo (21. März 2010)

*AW: CarpTalk Februar 2010 "Rigs"*

Besten Dank für die Antwort .... leider muss ich gestehen, dass mir sicher mehr geholfen ist, wenn es evtl. eine Art Zeichnung/ Skizze o.ä. gebe!?!? Das ganze zusammen mit dem Text würde es mehr verdeutlichen... gesucht habe ich schon, leider aber nich finden können wonach ich suchte!"


----------



## Knigge007 (12. April 2010)

*AW: CarpTalk Februar 2010 "Rigs"*

Hi,

@Aalfredo


ich hatte vor 3 Wochen als ich mein erstes mal ne Montage gespleißt habe ebenfalls total Angst das ichs nich hinkriege aber das ist mal so was von einfach, und vonwegen man bricht die Nadeln ab....da gibts nen ganz billigen Trick wenn das Leadcore auf der Splice Needle ist und mans nach vorne schieben will um den Wirbel dran zu machen, das Leadcore lässt sich ohen die geringste Kraftaufwendung nach vorne schieben, wenn du nich grad 2 linke Finger hast und bissle Verständnis dafür kriegst das spätestens bei der 3. Montage selber raus.........ich mussts auch selber rausfinden....hehe.

Hier, luag amole, da hast ne komplette Anleitung mit ner Fotostrecke wie gespleißt wird und was du dazu alles brauchst, damit solltest es auf jeden Fall hinkriegen......http://www.cipro.de/montagen/leadcore/leadcore.htm


Diese Knotenlose Verbindung der Wirbel find ich einfach nur genial, und halten tut das Bombensicher, da geht nichts auf....vorher reisst das Leadcore in der Mitte durch oder deine Finger sind im Eimer...


----------



## Aalfredo (22. April 2010)

*AW: CarpTalk Februar 2010 "Rigs"*

Hallo,

mich würde mal interessieren, was für Rigs Ihr fischt wenn viel Wurzeln und Treibholz etc. am Grund liegen? Sitzen nächste Woche an einem meiner bisher erfolgreichsten Spots! D.h. wir fischen an einem Fluß, wo sich in 3-6m Entfernung ein tiefes Loch von 4m tiefe befindet. Der Grund an dem Spot ist sandig und fest. Die druchschnittliche Tiefe des Flusses beträgt ca. 1,8m! Und in diesem Loch sieht es genau wie oben beschrieben aus. Immer Sommer tauche ich dort hinab, und entferne so gut es geht alles was das letzte Hochwasser so angeschwemmt hat. Ist z.Zt. leider nicht möglich.... Gerade diese Stellen sind meiner Meinung nach unschlagbar, jedoch steht das passende "Rig" in solchen Fällen sehr viel mehr im Mittelpunkt als an leichteren Plätzen!"

Normalerweise benutze ich ganz normale "safety-Rigs" mit dem Unterschied, das ich Steine, welche mit ner 3-15cm langen Reißleine versehen sind in den Clip einhänge! Zusätzlich kommen steife Fluocarbon Vorfächer und grundsätzlich aufgepoppte Köder zum Einsatz!

Sicher kennt der ein oder andere solche Spots, und hat auch schon seine "eigene" Erfolgsmontage" entwickelt!?!?!?


----------



## Carras (26. April 2010)

*AW: CarpTalk Februar 2010 "Rigs"*

Hi,

solche Spots habe ich ehrlich gesagt, noch nicht befischt.
Ich würde es aber ähnlich machen.

Durch das Risiko der Hindernisse,..würde ich hier mit starker Mono als Schlagschnur (0,50 bis 0,60) z.B. ne Amnesia o.ä., fischen oder gar komplett mit starker Mono Hauptschnur in 0,45 mm fischen.
Vorfächer würde ich auch eher steif bevorzugen. Flourcarbon oder auch mal Hardmono in 0,45 mm. 
Gute, starke Haken, die nicht zu leicht aufbiegen. 
Safety Clips würde ich auch nehmen, mit Steinen und Reißleine, so wie Du auch.

Grüßle


----------



## Weserangler1975 (31. März 2013)

*AW: CarpTalk Februar 2010 "Rigs"*

Hallo will dieses Jahr mal in der Weser mein Glück versuchen (Mittelweser im Raum Achim)was kannst Du mir da für ein rig und was für eine Montage würdest Du Mir da empfehlen da die Strömung sehr stark ist und auch einiges an Schiffen dort verkehrt


----------

